# 'Pumpkin' Betta(and Smore)



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, every year I get a smaller pumpkin for my room and draw on it...but, my drawing skills are rather...primitive, and every face I've ever tried to draw on a pumpkin has been an epic failure. D:
So, I thought I'd try something a little....different this year.

























I'd like you all to meet Smores to companion, 'Pumpkin' :lol: I know, I can't draw....but I tried, and Smore seemed to like it xD
Just thought I'd share my first attempt at drawing a betta ^-^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!! I love it!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh man! That is so adorable! And Smore's :shock: expression towards the pumpkin is priceless! xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:lol: Thanks! Yeah, Smores such a little character....so much personality in 'em, I love him to pieces :-D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

haha thats so awesome!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

hahaa smore is LOVINg it!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That's so cute! I think Smore enjoys your artwork (which is nice BTW).


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Those pictures are awesome. I love how he's checking out the pumpkin in each one. Priceless


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, Thanks guys! XD

Yeah, Smore was totally hanging around that corner the whole time I was taking pictures, every one I have has him in it in some way  He didn't want to be left out :lol:


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very cute idea


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That's SO cute!!!!!!!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, just wow. That is awesome


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:-D Thanks xDD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE how Smore just keeps popping his head in, just in time xD He's so cute. I would so steal him if I had the space


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, thats Smore for you! :-D Cute, curious, and constantly begging for treats  I swear, he thinks hes a puppy...


----------



## withluck (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha that's cute.

Some lovely fish you have there. :d


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Why thank you ^-^


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

now all you need is a red betta and name it campfire and your all set! lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! xDD I know, right?


----------

